# Creating my Cauls



## ExtremelyAvg (Jan 15, 2010)

I have created a set of cauls for glueing up panels. I am pretty new to woodworking, as I have been only doing it for about 4 months. I am completely addicted to this wonderful hobby. It is my plan to learn by making things I can use for woodworking. My first project was a workbench, then I created some Krenov saw horses.

My latest creation is a pair of cauls.










If you are interested in seeing the cauls and checking out my methodology, feel free to check out my blog.

http://bit.ly/da9SBX


Ok, now off to explore the Woodowrking forums.

Brian


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks good! Welcome to the site and the addiction!

The cool thing about this hobby is most significant others like what comes out of it


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Brian, nice looking panel clamps but I'm curious ... do you have any sense of why the article calls them cauls instead of clamps? Normally "cauls" are just scrap blocks that you use to distribute pressure underneath clamps, not the clamps themselves.

LATER ... ah, wait ... I think I get it now. The article must consider, pretty reasonably, that just the pieces directly attached to the bolts are the clamps and the long wooden pieces are cauls. Yeah, that works. I was looking at the whole thing as a giant handscrew, in which case none of it is a caul.

Paul


----------

